# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  گواهي سال هاي ماقبل ديپلم؟؟

## Trance

سلام

اين گواهي سال هاي ماقبل ديپلم همون ريزنمراتي هست كه به گواهي ديپلم پيوست خورده ديگه درسته؟ مدرسه اينو به من گفت ولي خواستم بازم بپرسم.

----------


## Masood11

> سلام
> 
> اين گواهي سال هاي ماقبل ديپلم همون ريزنمراتي هست كه به گواهي ديپلم پيوست خورده ديگه درسته؟ مدرسه اينو به من گفت ولي خواستم بازم بپرسم.


سلام
اگه اشتباه نکنم بعدا دانشگاه میگه برید دفتر خدمات ارتباطی و درخاست بدید تا گواهیا رو به دانشگاه پست کنن!(از اینایی که از مدرسه گرفتید، کپی بگیرید براش!)

گواهی دیپلم که مدرسه داده چه شکلیه!؟ الان من فقط سه تا برگه دارم که نمراتم داخلش نوشته! یعنی مال من ناقصه یا از هموناست!؟

----------


## Masood11

> سلام
> 
> اين گواهي سال هاي ماقبل ديپلم همون ريزنمراتي هست كه به گواهي ديپلم پيوست خورده ديگه درسته؟ مدرسه اينو به من گفت ولي خواستم بازم بپرسم.


سلام
امروز رفتم مدرسه! سه تا کاغذ گواهی داد(پیش و دیپلم و سال اول و دوم!) و دوتا کارنامه!(همون ریز نمرات!)
البته گواهی اول و دوم با بقیه فرق میکرد و یه متن ساده بود و مث بقیه کادر بندی و جدول بندی نداشت!

----------


## marshal2012

اه چقدر استرس میدید 

من رفتم مدرسه، گواهی دیپلم، گواهی موقت پیش، خلاصه سوابق سه سال و سوابق پیش رو داد 

دیگه گواهی دومی در کار نبود

----------


## Masood11

> اه چقدر استرس میدید 
> 
> من رفتم مدرسه، گواهی دیپلم، گواهی موقت پیش، خلاصه سوابق سه سال و سوابق پیش رو داد 
> 
> دیگه گواهی دومی در کار نبود


البته مدرسه ی ما خیلی پیرو سایت سنجش عمل کردن، وگرنه تو اطلاعیه دانشگاه زده مدرک دیپلم و پیش و کارنامه هاشون!
ولی به هر صورت ممکنه دانشگاه گیر الکی بده!!

----------


## Mahdi110

اقا سوال منم هست
مدرسه به من فقط گواهی پیش و دیپلم داده

----------


## Mehdif

سلام بچه ها وقت بخیر من نظام قدیم بودم سال 93 فارغ التحصیل شدم  تو سایت دانشگاه نوشته (اصل مدرك و يا گواهي سال ما قبل ديپلم با مهر و امضاي مدير دبيرستان برای نظام سالی واحدی) که میشه مدرک سال دوم دبیرستان . به ما مدرک سال دوم دبیرستان رو ندادن فقط کارنامه اش رو دارم. گیج شدم واقعا من فقط اصل مدرک دیپلم و اصل مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو دارم  سال سوم و پیش دانشگاهی کرج بودم سال دوم بندرعباس بودم!! الان تکلیف من چیه ؟ ممنون میشم اگه کسی میدونه چی به چیه راهنمایی کنه.سپاس

----------

